# Log Splitter Hydraulic problems



## smalltimingit (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm new to tractors (well, bought my first 3 years ago) and this forum. I have a bit of an issue with hooking my homemade 3 point log splitter up to my tractor hydraulics. Is anybody familiar with the best and easiest way to to do this? Also does anybody know where I can download a manual for a L3400? I lost mine in a house move. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you looking for a shop or owners manual? Can you put up some pictures of your splitter? Would love to see it, as I often ponder putting together a splitter myself.


----------



## smalltimingit (Jul 2, 2010)

I guess I'm needing a service manual. Right now I'm scrounging for a few more pieces of metal. I'm wanting to extend the cylinder to get measurements. I will be sure to post some pics.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you just going to hook it to your front end loader hydraulics or are you going to add remotes of the back of the tractor?


----------



## smalltimingit (Jul 2, 2010)

*Hey Tractorbeam*

Sorry I'm getting back to you so late. My wife and I had our first baby July 3.

I'm hoping to hook up that logsplitter to my fel hydraulics. I tried it a couple days ago, and had to bungee the fel handle back. It looked like it was splitting and then the packing around the shaft sprung a leak. So the project is getting pushed to the back burner. Any advice would still help.


----------



## farmmachine (Aug 25, 2010)

Could you upload some pictures? 

You can tell me your email address and I can send you a manual for tractor 3-point splitter.

We are a professional manuafacturer of log splitter in China. For more information, please visit our website: Excel Industry Co,.Ltd. my email address: chinalogsplitter[email protected]


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Farmmachine...Looks like a nice line of splitters. Do you produce any other equipment? Do you have any sales outlets or distributors here in the US?


----------

